# Tone 2 Gladiator 2 Appreciation



## Parsifal666 (Apr 8, 2017)

I got a great deal on an older synth I had a couple of years ago, *Gladiator*, and opening it for the first time was quite delightful! I had forgotten how cool this synth was to program, plus the sound (unashamedly in the "digital" realm) is strikingly great.

In a way I'm glad that I've been w/o this synth for awhile, coming back is quite inspiring!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 8, 2017)

I love Gladiator. It has some very interesting possibilities. I'm not sure if you know that just a couple days ago Tone2 released an update? The current version is 2.6.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 8, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> I love Gladiator. It has some very interesting possibilities. I'm not sure if you know that just a couple days ago Tone2 released an update? The current version is 2.6.



I'll have to drop by Tone 2 then, thank you! I must admit, the_* sound*_ of Gladiator alone can make it irresistible imo.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 8, 2017)

If it's ok to interject I've also had someone who I trust very much recently tell me that they like Icarus better than Serum now.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 8, 2017)

I haven't tried Icarus yet, but I've heard some good things about it. 

As for Gladiator, I'm glad I mentioned it, since Parsifal was not aware of the recent update. I downloaded and installed the update myself just last night. I'll probably take it out for a proper spin tonight.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 8, 2017)

I liked the Icarus demo, but that's one synth that I truly do feel I have covered; I simply have a ton of synths, and the Gladiator I only bought because of a cheap license transfer.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> If it's ok to interject I've also had someone who I trust very much recently tell me that they like Icarus better than Serum now.


Me also ... darn it !! Have several solid synths as well, but was down to these _two_ addition possibilities. My guy likes 'em both, but feels Serum oscillators are sooo strong. 

This Thread got my attention, but don't see any deals other than AudioDeluxe Gladiator 2 Expanded (Electronics Expansion) for $179. ......


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 8, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Me also ... darn it !! Have several solid synths as well, but was down to these _two_. My guy likes 'em both, but feels Serum oscillators are sooo strong.
> 
> This Thread got my attention, but don't see any deals other than AudioDeluxe Gladiator 2 Expanded (Electronics Expansion) for $179. ......



That is an excellent expansion, and still a very good deal imo. I got mine for $129 transferred, and am quite happy about it.


----------

